# Washing your plow?



## rock&snow (Jan 2, 2006)

How many of you guys wash your plow during the season? Saw 2 plows being washed the other day and wondered how water did not get into their hydraulic system and freeze up?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

rock&snow;510111 said:


> How many of you guys wash your plow during the season? Saw 2 plows being washed the other day and wondered how water did not get into their hydraulic system and freeze up?


If fluid is not coming our of the plow.
water should not be going in.

Just don't try to spray hight psi water right at the seals on the rams and you will be just fine.
There designed to keep the fluid in and watter out.

It is ok to use a power washer just keep the nozzle a couple of feet away from the seals on the rams.


----------



## rjfetz1 (Dec 2, 2006)

Everytime I go out I wash it when I come back providing the temp. allows me to. I don't spray up and under.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

I wash it after every plowing event, once the weather allows me too. Like to keep it looking nice and then I spray all the steel down with wd40 and tuck her away in the shop till the next one. Some guys let them go to crap and have them on all the time, but that is a whole other issue there leaving the plow on all season...


----------



## rjfetz1 (Dec 2, 2006)

Besides, you should clean it and give it the once over after every storm.


----------



## Lawnscape89 (Nov 28, 2005)

It's not much different than driving around in rain, it's gonna get wet IMO. If your concerned about your pump, stay away from it but the rest of the plow would greatly appreciate the salt being removed. Depending upon the temps, I always spray mine off with the rest of the rig soon after the storm has passed. Plows aren't cheap and anything I can do to extend it's useful life helps my investment. JMO.


----------



## DFLS (Dec 24, 2007)

rock&snow;510111 said:


> How many of you guys wash your plow during the season? Saw 2 plows being washed the other day and wondered how water did not get into their hydraulic system and freeze up?


I too wash after every storm, sometimes at the carwash with the hi pressure soap. The truck and plows stay in the garage so I don't have to worry about freezing things up.

I do miss summer though...


----------



## rjfetz1 (Dec 2, 2006)

DFLS;510171 said:


> I too wash after every storm, sometimes at the carwash with the hi pressure soap. The truck and plows stay in the garage so I don't have to worry about freezing things up.
> 
> I do miss summer though...


Those your girls??


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

rjfetz1;510232 said:


> Those your girls??


you think he would put pictures up of his girls washing his truck on here. Those are one of them cheerleader teams trying to make some money for the upcoming season out running around in there tiny bikinis.


----------



## ahoron (Jan 22, 2007)

Burkartsplow;510252 said:


> Those are one of them cheerleader teams trying to make some money for the upcoming season out running around in there tiny bikinis.


I would go to that fund raiser. Sorry back on topic. I wash my truck.plow after every storm. You see guys driving around in junk. I don't want to be one of them. Cheap insurance IMO


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I wash mine down after every storm and give it a good scrub when it's warm out.


----------



## nbenallo33 (Oct 23, 2007)

this is who i use


----------



## Krieger91 (Feb 7, 2008)

Would you guys suggest just like washing off the main part of the blade after using it?


----------



## SteveJ (Jan 30, 2008)

rock&snow;510111 said:


> How many of you guys wash your plow during the season? Saw 2 plows being washed the other day and wondered how water did not get into their hydraulic system and freeze up?


What were they using to wash it? A firetruck?


----------



## SteveJ (Jan 30, 2008)

nbenallo33;510278 said:


> this is who i use


Can I contract her for a week? She would look pretty HOT leaning up against my camaro!


----------



## rjfetz1 (Dec 2, 2006)

SteveJ;510327 said:


> Can I contract her for a week? She would look pretty HOT leaning up against my camaro!


She'd be pretty COLD leaning up against your camaro this time of year. Stick to washing your plow and stop drooling


----------



## nbenallo33 (Oct 23, 2007)

i think we need a picture of her leaning up on a snoway plow truck


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

I wash the truck and plow down after each outing, weather permitting. I go to a do-it-yourself car wash...5 bucks and a clean rig...!


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

It so nice having a heated shop, every time I go out, the truck and plow go inside and get washed down throughly. Heated water and everything. I let the truck thaw out for about a hour and then I wash her down.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

SteveJ;510327 said:


> Can I contract her for a week? She would look pretty HOT leaning up against my camaro!


I'll lean against your Camaro and she can learn against me!

As for the plow being washed when it rains.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

Burkartsplow;510252 said:


> you think he would put pictures up of his girls washing his truck on here. Those are one of them cheerleader teams trying to make some money for the upcoming season out running around in there tiny bikinis.


arron if u see any of these during the summer will have to drag the trucks and trailer full of mowers and get them washed. thou will have to do it wall ur gfs at work shh


----------



## ECS (Nov 11, 2005)

Bought my plow in Oct. 2004, has never been washed yet unless the rain counts as a wash.


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

you all do realize that salt alone is HARMLESS........when you ad a moist warm enviroment THAT'S when it volitile?

if youre going to wash youre truck spend ALOT of time doing it. and DO NOT just pull it inside after plowing


----------



## ECS (Nov 11, 2005)

Salt? WTF is salt?  You use that on a good steak & tater dinner, and that is all. 
Actually I am glad they don't use all that salt out here. Saves everything, even the wildlife.


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

ECS;510743 said:


> Salt? WTF is salt? I am glad they don't use all that salt out here. Saves everything, even the wildlife.


Freakin tree hugger LOL

P.E.T.A.= People Eating Tasty Animal's


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

since we drifted over to the salt thing. In our area even when it 0 out people flock for ice cream because there's so much salt on the ground and in the air your taste buds crave sweets that's why so much is sold during the winter.


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

grandview;510765 said:


> since we drifted over to the salt thing. In our area even when it 0 out people flock for ice cream because there's so much salt on the ground and in the air your taste buds crave sweets that's why so much is sold during the winter.


HUH

margarita's again eh' LOL


----------



## plowman4life (Jan 16, 2008)

always. after every storm. at least rinse it.

every spring we wash them with hot soapy water. rinse them and let them air dry. then spray them down with mineral oil. they are then put into the warehouse. same thing with the sanders/salters.

all the trucks are sprayed after every storm. and every 2 weeks the pickups and small dump get put on the lift in the garage and the undercarriage gets sprayed down.

the best thing you can do to prevent rust. just clean them good.


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

plowman4life;510797 said:


> spray them down with mineral oil.


surely you mean FF right you know that GV is watching this thread right? LOL


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

.................................


----------



## TL697 (Jan 19, 2008)

Burkartsplow;510131 said:


> I wash it after every plowing event, once the weather allows me too. Like to keep it looking nice and then I spray all the steel down with wd40 and tuck her away in the shop till the next one. Some guys let them go to crap and have them on all the time, but that is a whole other issue there leaving the plow on all season...


Me too, Wash it after every event weather permitting...


----------



## KINNCO (Jan 19, 2007)

I'm fortunate to live really close to a car wash and I have never taken the plow or spreader off without washin her up first


----------



## Snow1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Wash mine after every use. Still looks good after 4 years.


----------



## SteveJ (Jan 30, 2008)

grandview;510636 said:


> I'll lean against your Camaro and she can learn against me!


 wesport  wesport :yow!:


----------



## SteveJ (Jan 30, 2008)

rjfetz1;510337 said:


> She'd be pretty COLD leaning up against your camaro this time of year. Stick to washing your plow and stop drooling


That's what heated garages are for.


----------



## topdj (Oct 6, 2007)

grandview;510963 said:


> .................................


so far this stops the rust and the connectors look great, I covered a new plow and did all the welds with FF so far it holding up perfect


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

rjfetz1;510337 said:


> She'd be pretty COLD leaning up against your camaro this time of year. Stick to washing your plow and stop drooling





SteveJ;512099 said:


> That's what heated garages are for.


You could shoot your eye out!


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

What is a power washer???? 

Trucks get washed at least once during a storm, lets me get out wash the windows/mirrors and cleans the snow off the wiper area, thus preventing the ice dam which kills the wiper system.


----------



## sechracer (Nov 4, 2007)

I usually wash mine off after every storm..... havent had to do it lately though........... go figure..... no snow.......


----------



## LTL (Jan 13, 2008)

Wash after every storm, and FLUID FILM every once in awhile.


----------

